# Meriwether County club openings



## bconaway (Feb 23, 2014)

Meriwether County Sportsman's Club has a few open spots this year.

Located in North Meriwether County, near Luthersville (45 minutes south of Atlanta)

2,524 Acres of land. Mix of planted pines, mature pines, hardwoods, creek bottoms, swamps, ridges and cut over.

Over 20 Club food plots with club stands

Club Antler Restrictions in addition to Meriwether County Minimum

Managed Anterless Deer Harvest

Good deer and Turkey populations, no hogs.

Operated by a board of directors

Membership limited to 30 members

Campsite with power available.

$1200 per year dues


Contact Bill Conaway @ 470-259-4502 (Please do not send Private messages or reply on this forum, as I will not be checkign reguarily due to travel)


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey Bill.  Called and left message.  Very interested in the club.  Call 850-294-9598 or PM when you have a chance.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks Bill for the prompt call.  Seems like a great place.  I hope to be able to look at it this weekend.

Ken


----------



## bconaway (Mar 6, 2014)

Still a couple of spots left


----------



## bconaway (Mar 29, 2014)

*Full for 2014*

The club is full for 2014, however, is adding names to our 2015 waiting list. If you are interested in being placed on the waiting list for next year, it is best to call me as noted above.

Thanks and Buck Luck in 2014


----------



## bconaway (Feb 13, 2015)

*New OPenings for 2015*

The club has a few spots opening up in 2015.  We will be showing the property on 2/22.

If you are interested, please contact me at the number listed above.  Do not PM or leave a message on this forum, as I will not be checking regularily due to travel.

Common qustions I got last year that I will answer in advance.

1. We do not have hogs, nor do we want them.

2. The bottom land/swamp is not a duck hunting area

3. We are not looking for coon hunters only, turkey only,  or other partial or one off membership.

4. Dues are due in mid March and include Turkey and deer season and other use of the property for a full year.

5. We have limitted electric camping sites.  First join, first option for it.  Electric bill fee is in addition to membership- two electricity/camper spots open right now.  No generators.


Thanks


----------



## bconaway (Feb 14, 2015)

*Waiting list for 2015*

So the response to this post has been immense, and I currently have as many tours set up as I have openings.

Based on that, if you are interested in getting on a *waiting list for this year, or potenially next year*, give me a call, but please understand that I may not schedule any more property showings until the current showings are complete.

This will keep me from potentially wasting your time, and mine.


----------

